# any car guy/girls out there



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just wondering .
if so lets see some :yes:
ill start


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice........
The following I refer to as my "Land Yacht". 65 Deville rag top, 18' 10" long, 5,000 pounds of Detroits finest, IMHO....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

2006 Carrera Cabriolet


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

past rides...97 nissan on Air ride, 95 impala SS, 99 vette, Viper!!!


----------



## boost (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful Chevelle, Chevelle427

Here is mine


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

little red go fast car :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Nice........
> The following I refer to as my "Land Yacht". 65 Deville rag top, 18' 10" long, 5,000 pounds of Detroits finest, IMHO....
> 
> View attachment 16964
> ...


Love me some caddi's!!!! Good looking boat you got there!!! :yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:

This will be mine, when I get all my kids outta the house!!!!! Been a dream forever...Love to afford the real thing but a good ole kit will do me just fine!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Love me some caddi's!!!! Good looking boat you got there!!! :yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


Thanks so much. :thumbup: 
When the world kicks the living s*&# outta me (like it has allot lately), I can take that out for a cruise and all is forgotten. I think I'm going to invest in a double burial plot, and you guessed the rest.......... :rockon:

PS Notice the tag...........? Factory order Blue on Blue.......


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

great looking cars... nothing special here... between wife, kids and bills, I barely have enough to buy groceries with... some day though, some day!


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

that chevelle looks strangely like a chevelle I've known since the 70's....Perry Bailey by chance?
Here's my latest build. Should have been running by now but between being deployed and flying storms(in alaska as we speak) I haven't had much time............


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

1975 Pontiac Grandville 455 (+ a little) 
This was my daily driver untill a local **##&&** altered the front end.
I'm still looking for a hood or a good old timer body man to repair it.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

some of my recent rides;
black '06 Z06
yellow '07 Z06
black '07 mercedes SL 65/ twin turbo V-12, 604 HP. this is what i have now. my daily ride is a 2011 GMC Denali HD, duramax/allison, black.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> that chevelle looks strangely like a chevelle I've known since the 70's....Perry Bailey by chance?
> Here's my latest build. Should have been running by now but between being deployed and flying storms(in alaska as we speak) I haven't had much time............


*guess im busted someone found me *
u know that is just too much motor for running around here.

i have had that old chevelle for some time now, i need to take it out more ,

she has been around the block a few times:yes:


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> *guess im busted someone found me *
> u know that is just too much motor for running around here.
> 
> i have had that old chevelle for some time now, i need to take it out more ,
> ...


I do believe I remember that car doing a lot of laps around the streets here years ago. I even wanted to buy it at one point. Glad you still have it though. Heck I remember that car the first time i ever saw it at the KOA over in Lillian....probably 1976 or so? 
My Camaro is an LSx swap Perry. 6.0 LSx, th350, Moser 9", aerospace brakes on all four corners, full tubular suspension, coil over conversion, and much more. I was hoping to finish it soon but a couple of guys from Baton Rouge have been hounding me for it now so it might be sold when I get back from alaska. I made the mistake of going road racing this past year and fell in love with truly DRIVING a car again(been a few years) Looking to buy a cobra to make a track car out of. Maybe we'll see you at BK soon.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Chevelle427, very nice car. A keeper for sure. Thanks for sharing.

I try to keep a go fast car around for sanity purposes. A BMW M Coupe is the current ride and is a good "balance" of performance and efficiency which is tough to find. But here is my favorite. 
:blink: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

back alive


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*GOOD OLD DAYS*
SOLD MOST BEFORE FINISHED:thumbup:

HERE ARE A FEW FROM PAST PROJECTS.
*1972 NOMAD YES IT IS A NOMAD*

















*52 F100*

















79 CORVETTE WITH ALL 82 STUFF ON IT










*93 CORVETTE BEFORE THE GREENWOOD PACKAGE ADDED*
























DAUGHTERS BLAZER WE PUT A V8 IN
























66SS CHEVELLE BASKIT CASE BUT I SAVED IT

































































*59 APACHE*
















*70 CHEVY 327 TURBO 400*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

AND A FEW MORE

*67 442 SPENDING SOMEONE ELSE $$$$$$$$*
































































*66 ELCAMINO*
































*67 SS CHEVELLE*

































*JUST BECAUSE SEA RAY 268 SUN-DANCER*


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i just got back from a trip with my kids to pc and waht a memory lane that was. back in the mid eighties i had a truck that my buddies and i would take down there just to find people to race with. it was before airbags but we built the suspention so that you could jump under the truck with a ratchet and lower it down after we got there. also it had a 9" rearend with tall highway gears but we carried another pumkin with us and when we got someone lined up to go race, we would change gears right in the hotel parking lot. We would always ride down at night (from prattville) and when we made that last curve onto that long straight on 79, my buddies would be all giddy beacause we had that really high gear in it and we would see how many times we would get the speedometer to go around.....big fun


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Chevelle, love the F100 pickup. Is this a hobby or a job?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

hobby

but has faded away for a bit , cant find much im wanting to jump into now days, most are way worse then that 66 chevelle and im not getting any younger


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, you guys have some nice rides. My wife gets the new cars and I get the hand me downs.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*1966*

1966 F100 355 / 350 Turbo


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

*getting there*

my sons chariot


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Girlfriends 1968 Firebird 400 Great Classic MUSCLE CAR :thumbsup: O by the way ,its FOR SALE!


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

Bringing back an old one

Sporting a good ole LT1


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Big time car guy, don't own anything spectacular, but am fortunate enough to get to work on a lot of nice rides



























































































Love working on cars


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

great looking cars

dont you just hate it when people hog the road?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I helped chop this 29 chevy sedan delivery

then went on to a 64 chevy pickup post pic later its on my other computer.

then I bought this tundra to go fast


now Id like a 914 to do a V8 conversion


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Blown 2003 Corvette. 560 rwhp.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like all the vehicles, but I think my favorite photo is the one with the hooters girls.


----------

